# Is this a problem?



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

My water test kit is one of those 5 in 1 test strips. It has nitrates, nitrites, ph, alkalinity, and hardness. Do I need an ammonia kit? (btw I just had petsmart test my water and they said its ok.)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Don't trust the test strips, inaccurate.
2. Don't trust what petsmart says. Their idea of "ok" and what is actually ok differ.
3. yes, you need an ammonia test.


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd recommend the API master kit. It does pH, high pH, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My Petsmart uses strips to test customer's water. Strips are not finite enough for my taste, other than the fact they aren't very accurate.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

So do I buy different tests individually???


----------



## Wattser93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Buy the API master kit. I mentioned it earlier in the thread.

It does pH, high pH, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia. The liquid tests are much more accurate than the test strips.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is the tank new?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately invest in an API Master Kit.

The strips are too suseptable to contamination thus leading to false results.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

API test kit is the way to go. It's not complicated at all to run chemical tests and they are far more accurate. I've used 2 different types of strips and the API kit, I used tap water as a control to see just how inaccurate they are. The problem I see with strips is, some brands the colors like to run together once you dip it in water thus making everything test wrong, amongst other untrustworthy reasons. I've taken 2 strips from the same container and dipped them at the same time and they both turned out drastically different.
Example - strips read my nitrate level at ~40-60ppm. The API test reads it at 0-10 (at the very most). 

The only thing the API Master Kit doesn't come with is GH/KH but you can buy that test separately at most pet stores if you feel the need for it (to some people, this is not important)


----------

